# Epson Unveils its Latest 2D and 3D Full HD 1080p Home Theater Projectors



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*INDIANAPOLIS (CEDIA Expo 2012, Booth #4845) – Sept. 5, 2012* – Continuing its successful line of 2D and 3D projectors, Epson America, Inc. today announced its next generation of full HD 1080p 2D and 3D home theater projectors – the new EPSON® 3LCD PowerLite® Pro Cinema 6020UB, Home Cinema 5020UB/5020UBe and 3020/3020e. With home cinema enthusiasts and custom installers in mind, Epson’s latest projectors deliver eye-popping 3D viewing at home on a big screen with up to 2,400 lumens1 of color brightness and 2,400 lumens of white brightness, making it easier than ever to entertain in a variety of dark and bright lighting environments.

As the number-one brand for home entertainment projectors2, EPSON delivers full HD, active shutter 3D, with 1080p resolution and ultra-bright images to create the ultimate 3D viewing experience at home. These projectors also feature 2D-to-3D conversion to transform any 2D movie to spectacular 3D, as well as a unique split screen mode enabling users to watch two different sources simultaneously in 2D3. These new projectors also come with two pairs of RF 3D glasses that last up to 40 hours or up to three hours with a new three-minute quick charge.4 For added installation flexibility, the Home Cinema 5020UBe and 3020e feature a built-in WirelessHD receiver along with an external transmitter providing five HDMI inputs to connect your favorite devices and enjoy full HD 1080p wirelessly.

“Epson’s latest home theater projectors deliver top-of-the-line 3D and 2D performance with high color brightness, along with a unique set of value-add features – including wireless capabilities and an innovative split-screen mode – that allow for flexible installation scenarios and a range of high-quality viewing options,” said Jason Palmer, marketing manager, Epson America. “Beyond performance, Epson’s new line-up offers a range of features and benefits at varying price levels to meet the needs of both novice enthusiasts on a budget as well as the most discerning home theater elitists.”

*More about the Pro Cinema 6020UB and Home Cinema 5020UB/5020UBe*
Featuring a contrast ratio of up to 320,000:1 and up to 2,400 lumens of color brightness and 2,400 lumens of white brightness, the Pro Cinema 6020UB and Home Cinema 5020UB and 5020UBe (wireless) are all THX Certified ensuring they deliver incredible black levels and true-to-life color – just as the artist intended. These projectors are equipped with Epson’s Super Resolution technology, THX® 2D and 3D Cinema viewing modes, and FineFrame™ technology for smoother frame interpolation and sharper video quality (2D Mode), cinema filter feature for larger color space and improved color fidelity and a Fujinon® OptiCinema™ lens (2.1 zoom ratio), delivering superior performance and quality. The Pro Cinema 6020UB adds two anamorphic lens modes, ISF calibration, color isolation, a ceiling mount, cable cover and extra lamp for added installation flexibility and customization. For added value, all of the new projectors come with two pairs of 3D glasses.

*More about the Home Cinema 3020/3020e*
The Home Cinema 3020 and 3020e (wireless) deliver dramatically higher Color Brightness (Color Light Output) than leading competitors5 with up to 2,300 lumens of color brightness and 2,300 lumens of white brightness along with a superb contrast ratio of up to 40,000:1 for outstanding black levels. Delivering great home cinema sound, both models feature two built-in 10W speakers. In addition, the Home Cinema 3020 and 3020e come with two pairs of 3D glasses offering an affordable 3D big screen experience – perfect for the home cinema enthusiasts who don’t require professional-level color tools or installation.

*Added Features of Epson’s 2D and 3D Full HD 1080p Line-up*
• Epson 3LCD technology for high color brightness and amazing color and detail
• Split screen capabilities in 2D mode for watching two pictures at once, or watching TV and using the Internet at the same time
• Five color modes in 2D and two color modes in 3D to easily adapt to different viewing environments
• Epson’s exclusive 230W E-TORL® (Epson Twin Optics Reflection Lamp) offering high brightness and up to 6,000 hours of lamp life6
• HDMI (two), component video, composite video, VGA, RCA audio, and USB connections
• Optical out port to enjoy wireless audio (Home Cinema 5020UBe and 3020e only)
• Wireless transmitter included with Home Cinema 3020e and 5020UBe for ultimate installation flexibility without wires, using the WirelessHD standard to send uncompressed high-definition video over short distances for up to five devices with HDMI to the projector
• Additional wireless features on the Home Cinema 3020e and 5020UBe include HDMI out, preview for confirming input source and picture in picture capabilities
• Two pairs of RF 3D glasses included with each projector; compatible with third party 3D glasses

*Color Brightness Specification and Projector Performance*
The new color brightness specification (measuring red, green and blue) published by the Society of Information Display (SID) allows consumers to compare projector color performance without conducting a side-by-side shootout. With today’s high definition content, home theater enthusiasts want to enjoy movies with higher quality in both darkened home theaters and brighter environments. For a truly impressive image, projectors need to offer both high color brightness and high white brightness. High color brightness also enables an even better image for larger screen sizes and on a larger variety of screen materials. Without sufficient color brightness, images may be muddy, soft and lose detail, even in a dark room. Whether you're watching movies, playing video games, or watching a family slideshow, Epson’s line of home entertainment projectors deliver consistent color brightness and white brightness, ensuring life-like reproduction of any content.

*Availability and Support*
The PowerLite Pro Cinema 6020UB and Home Cinema 5020UB and 5020UBe will be available November and October, respectively at sub-$4,000 and sub-$3,000 price points. The Home Cinema 3020 and 3020e will be available for sub-$2,000 online and through dealers in October. Each model comes with Epson’s industry leading service and support, including toll-free access to Epson’s PrivateLine® priority technical support, 90-day limited lamp warranty, and free two-business day exchange with Extra CareSM Home Service. The Home Cinema 5020UB/5020UBe and 3020/3020e include a two-year limited warranty, while the Pro Cinema 6020UB includes a three-year limited warranty. For more information, please see the detailed spec sheets.

The new line of Epson home theater projectors will be on display and demoed at Epson’s booth #4845 at CEDIA Expo 2012, Sept. 6 – 8.

*About Epson*
Epson is a global imaging and innovation leader whose product lineup ranges from inkjet printers and 3LCD projectors to sensors and other microdevices. Dedicated to exceeding the vision of its customers worldwide, Epson delivers customer value based on compact, energy-saving, and high-precision technologies in markets spanning enterprise and the home to commerce and industry. Led by the Japan-based Seiko Epson Corporation, the Epson Group comprises more than 75,000 employees in 97 companies around the world, and is proud of its ongoing contributions to the global environment and the communities in which it operates. To learn more about Epson, please visit http://global.epson.com.
You may also connect with Epson America on Facebook (http://facebook.com/EpsonAmerica), Twitter (http://twitter.com/EpsonAmerica and http://twitter.com/EpsonEducation) and YouTube (http://youtube.com/EpsonTV).

Source: Epson


----------

